# Cree XR-E Mag 3XAA mod with beamshots



## MillerMods (Nov 7, 2006)

I tried this last night and it took me about 10 minutes to make it happen. The reflector works well with the Cree and it has a pin point laser like hotspot but it has plenty of bright spill to make up for the tiny hotspot. It throws very far into the night. The focus ability is basically lost, but you don't really need it with this setup anyways.

Mag Cree vs. Stock Fenix P1 (close shots are about 3 feet from the wall & distant shot is 20 feet)









Cree left, P1 right


----------



## Pumaman (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Cree XR-E Mag 3XAA mod (Pics coming soon)*

how hot does it get?


----------



## Thujone (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Cree XR-E Mag 3XAA mod (Pics coming soon)*



Pumaman said:


> how hot does it get?



Would not think it would have any heat issues at all with the more efficient Cree.


Can't wait for the pics!!!


----------



## myk (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Cree XR-E Mag 3XAA mod (Pics coming soon)*

My K2 3AA mod last night took me 2 hours =(


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Cree XR-E Mag 3XAA mod (Pics coming soon)*



myk said:


> My K2 3AA mod last night took me 2 hours =(



Well, O.K. I did already have it apart, so that helped  Good ol' Dremel tool took care of the fitting problems. Also, the epoxy turns to a thick paste with a little heat from a torch. That helps alot for removing the original Lux. Just soldered a couple of wires to the circuit and tacked them to the Cree and presto, let there be light.


----------



## myk (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Cree XR-E Mag 3XAA mod (Pics coming soon)*



MillerMods said:


> Well, O.K. I did already have it apart, so that helped  Good ol' Dremel tool took care of the fitting problems. Also, the epoxy turns to a thick paste with a little heat from a torch. That helps alot for removing the original Lux. Just soldered a couple of wires to the circuit and tacked them to the Cree and presto, let there be light.


 
I didn't even heat mine up to get the LED off, just twisted it off with some pliars - it came off quite easily

Did you dremel the top of the metal thing down to make a flat plane?

I actually went direct drive instead of using the stock circuitry - that probably would have been much easier in retrospect.


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Cree XR-E Mag 3XAA mod (Pics coming soon)*



myk said:


> Did you dremel the top of the metal thing down to make a flat plane?



I just had to widen the notched openings a little to fit the Cree package. I also trimmed a tiny bit off the four corners of the Cree while being careful not to trim through the vias for the conductor path to the emitter.


----------



## Kid9P (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Cree XR-E Mag 3XAA mod (Pics coming soon)*

I'LL TAKE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It was worth a shot 

Ray


----------



## greenLED (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Cree XR-E Mag 3XAA mod (Pics coming soon)*

how did you modify the reflector? (assuming you did)


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Cree XR-E Mag 3XAA mod (Pics coming soon)*



greenLED said:


> how did you modify the reflector? (assuming you did)



That's the really beauty of this, I didn't.


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Cree XR-E Mag 3XAA mod (Pics coming soon)*

Nice Miller.  Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## daywalker (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Cree XR-E Mag 3XAA mod (Pics coming soon)*

Yeah, i am really interested too, because i just got a 1D Mag and i was thinking about using a modified hotlip for the CREE, a step-up-converter and one rechargable D-cell with up to 8000mah. Let´s go for the pics. My mod maybe gets done around christmas.:rock::rock:


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Cree XR-E Mag 3XAA mod (Pics coming soon)*

daywalker: The C/D mag reflectors do not work with the Cree. At all. you can't mod them to work. They'll make a small spot, but it's not intense. You'll have to shove some other reflector/optic in your 1D mag..


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 7, 2006)

Update


----------



## Pumaman (Nov 7, 2006)

whoa! thats very cool, how much?


----------



## greenLED (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Cree XR-E Mag 3XAA mod (Pics coming soon)*



MillerMods said:


> That's the really beauty of this, I didn't.


Thanks for sharing! :devil:


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 7, 2006)

I found that the Cree was off center a good bit. The hotspot is actual much larger when it's on center. Actually about the same size as the Lux, but there is an slight, almost unnoticeable donut hole with another hotspot in the middle when the Cree is centered. The Cree is of course a good bit brighter than the Lux.

Here's the donut hole I speak of:
Both lights are 8 feet from the wall.






Here's a new pic with the Cree centered vs. a Fenix P1


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Uncenter it then!! lol gets rid of the donut and tightens up the beam! lol.


----------



## H22A (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW!! MagLED reflector gives an intense hotspot once centered. Now we know what reflector works and where to get one.  Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## CaLux (Nov 7, 2006)

MillerMOds
Can you teachme how to take the Luxoen off the base
I can't depart the bulb set from the body
Thank you


----------



## CM (Nov 7, 2006)

I thought about cannibalizing just the reflector off the MM and tossing the rest of the light away  But for all that I'd just go with a McR-19


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 7, 2006)

CaLux said:


> MillerMOds
> Can you teachme how to take the Luxoen off the base
> I can't depart the bulb set from the body
> Thank you



You have to push down on the Lux really hard (without batteries installed) with something like the pages of an open book so you don't scratch the Lux with something otherwise too hard.


----------



## CaLux (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks
You mean that I just push the bulb set and the bulb will be dropped


----------



## CaLux (Nov 7, 2006)

I took the Lux off the body
I used a ballpoint pen tube to push and the bulbset dropped
thank you again


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 8, 2006)

How does it compare to stock Mag 3AA LED side by side? Is the Cree CR-E using the Mag stock driver?


----------



## MillerMods (Nov 8, 2006)

Handlobraesing said:


> How does it compare to stock Mag 3AA LED side by side? Is the Cree CR-E using the Mag stock driver?


Unfortunately I don't have a stock mag to compare it to. I'm using the stock driver.


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Nov 8, 2006)

This may be slightly off topic, but i would like to try this.

Where can a guy buy these cree's?????


----------



## CM (Nov 8, 2006)

munkybiz_9881 said:


> This may be slightly off topic, but i would like to try this.
> 
> Where can a guy buy these cree's?????



Post a WTB. There's plenty of people here with decent bins.


----------

